# Review of The Mythology of Science



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 12, 2008)

I have reviewed this book by R.J. Rushdoony on my blog:

Book Review: The Mythology of Science « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 12, 2008)

Intersting......very interesting.... I'll have to add this to my to-read book list...might get to it by 2020!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 13, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Intersting......very interesting.... I'll have to add this to my to-read book list...might get to it by 2020!



Yeah, I know, I have had stuff on my "to read" list for 5 years.


----------

